# Wanted IPhone



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted IPhone*

Hi the wife dropped her iPhone and I gave in and she has mine so now I am after one

easerly pleased iPhone 5c , 5s or 6 must be unlocked or on Vodafone

as long as it works pm,s welcome no stupid prices realist Prices please

cheers Andy




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

03/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

